# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Θελω βοηθεια-Αρχαριος

## diddakos

Γεια σας σε ολους..Εχω τρελα με τον ηχο και γενικα με τα ηχεια..Γιαυτο λοιπον θελω να με βοηθησετε σε καποια θεματα σαν πιο εμπειροι..
Ερωτηση: Τι ειναι το Bass-Reflex??Αν καποιο κουτι ηχειου δεν εχει τρυπα για να βγαινει ο αερας πειραζει????Αν καποιο κουτι δεν εχει τρυπα μπορω να κανω μια και να βαλω το κυλινδρο για να βγαινει ο αερας?
Που μπορω να βρω ανταλλακτικα για ηχεια??π.χ woofer,tweeter και διαφορα αλλα?

Σας ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας.. :Smile:

----------


## ezizu

Στέλιο καλώς ήρθες στο forum.Θα σου απαντήσω γενικά στις απορίες σου για να πάρεις μια ιδέα.
Bass-reflex είναι η τρύπα όπως λες και εσύ που έχουν κάποια κουτιά ηχείων.Αυτή είναι υπολογισμένη (διάμετρος-μήκος) ετσί ώστε ,να συντονίζει σε κάποια συχνότητα για να ενισχύει τις χαμηλές συχνότητες . Ο υπολογισμός της τρύπας τώρα,γίνεται βάση των τεχνικών  χαρακτηρηστικών *Thiele/Small* του μεγαφώνου (woofer) που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί και με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά θα υπολογιστεί και η καμπίνα του ηχείου.Οι διαστάσεις της καμπίνας και του Bass-reflex έχουν άμεση σχέση μεταξύ τους κατά τους υπολογισμούς. Συνήθως με το Bass -reflex σχεδιαζουμε καμπίνες ηχείων με λιγότερο όγκο ,σε σχέση με τις καμπίνες κλειστού τύπου, που κατεβαίνουν όμως σε χαμηλές συχνότητες αντίστοιχα και πολλές φορές μάλιστα έχουν και καλύτερη απόκριση , οι Bass-reflex καμπίνες από τις κλειστού τύπου.Το τι σχεδίαση καμπίνας θα κάνεις εξαρτάται βασικά από το μεγάφωνο  χαμηλών συχνοτήτων(woofer) που θα χρησημοποιήσεις,γιατί όλα τα woofers δεν κάνουν για σχεδίαση  Bass-reflex.Και η μουσική που θα παίζει το ηχείο (πχ jazz,rock,heavy metal,κλασική,κλπ),δηλαδή στο πόσο <<σφιχτό>> θέλουμε να είναι το μπάσο(χαμηλές συχνότητες),είναι ένας παράγοντας που λαμβάνεται υπόψη κατά την σχεδίαση πολλές φορές.
Όλα τα μεγάφωνα (woofer) όπως είπα πιο πάνω δεν κάνουν για καμπίνα bass-reflex.Έτσι λοιπόν ,αν έχεις ένα ηχείο με σχεδίαση καμπίνας κλειστού τύπου,δεν πρέπει να ανοίξεις τρύπα ,γιατί ,αν έχει σχεδιαστεί βάση των χαρακτηριστικών του μεγαφώνου και όχι στην τύχη,θα χάσει τον έλεγχο στις χαμηλές συχνότητες (μπάσο),με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
 Σημείωσε ότι ,όποιο μεγάφωνο woofer και να βάλεις ,σε οποιουδήποτε τύπου καμπίνα ,θα παίξει μουσική, άλλα το θέμα είναι πόσο σωστά θα παίξει.
Τώρα όσο για ανταλλακτικά ,μεγάφωνα κλπ εξαρτάται στο τι ηχείο (οικιακής χρήσης,για πάρτυ ,επαγγελματικό)θέλεις να φτιάξεις ,τα χρήματα που θέλεις να διαθέσεις κλπ.Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις από καταστήματα εμπορίου ανταλλακτικών ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών για αρχή.
PDF αρχεία τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών *Thiele/Small* μεγαφώνων μπορείς για παράδειγμα να βρείς εδώ:

http://www.sica.it/en/professional-ferrite.html

----------

FILMAN (09-12-11), kentar (09-12-11), leosedf (09-12-11), p.gabr (09-12-11), Thansavv (11-12-11), wizard_xrc (09-12-11)

----------


## p.gabr

Τετοιου ειδους απαντησεις σε μια απλη ερωτηση αξιζει πολλα thanks

Συγχαρητηρια για την αναλυση σου ......καθως και για τα απταιστα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ

----------

ezizu (24-12-11)

----------


## p.gabr

Επαναφερω το θεμα για ενα λογο


Γιατι καποιος χανει μια ωρα για να απαντησει και να καλοσωρισει ενα νεο μελος ,να συνταξει αυτο το υπεροχο μηνυμα και ο ενδιαφερομενος ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση 

Ειναι κατι που το συναντω πολλες φορες και αυτο σιγουρα δεν ειναι οτι καλλυτερο που συμβαινει

Ζητω συγνωμη για αυτη την παρεμβολη αλλα θεωρησα υποχρεωση μου προς τον ,EZIZU

----------

dias0 (11-12-11), ezizu (24-12-11)

----------


## Thansavv

Και τα δικά μου συγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστίες στον φίλο ezizu για την τόσο κατατοπιστική απάντησή του. 
Παναγιώτη, ο Στέλιος που έθεσε και το ερώτημα, προφανώς για κάποιο λόγο(?) δεν έχει διαβάσει ακόμα την απάντηση του ezizu.
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστώ οι φίλοι εδώ (και είναι αρκετοί), που προσφέρουν απλόχερα το χρόνο και τις γνώσεις τους. Να είναι καλά....

----------

ezizu (24-12-11)

----------


## ezizu

Γεία σας και πάλι .Χρόνια πολλά και καλά χριστούγεννα.Συγνώμη για την αργοπορημένη απάντησή μου ,αλλά έκανα μια χειρουργική επέμβαση και βρισκόμουν στο νοσοκομείο.
 Φίλοι μου Παναγιώτη και Θανάση σας ευχαριστώ,αλλά νομίζω ότι απλά έγραψα στον Στέλιο κάποια πράγματα που γνωρίζω,όπως κάνουνε συχνά και άλλα μέλη σε αυτό το forum (όπως σωστά σημειώνει και ο Θανάσης).Έξάλλου νομίζω ότι αυτή είναι και η φιλοσοφία αυτού του forum.
 Τώρα στο ότι δεν απάντησε ο Στέλιος ,δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ,καθώς αυτά που έγραψα ,θα μπορεί να τα διαβάσει και κάποιο άλλο μέλος του forum που ίσως δεν τα γνωρίζει.
 Για τα Ελληνικά μου θα πώ ότι ,σίγουρα δεν είμαι ο Μπαμπινιώτης ,απλά προσπαθώ να χρησιμοποιώ ,όσο μπορώ καλύτερα,τους κανόνες της Ελληνικής γλώσσας. 

Ευχαριστώ και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους ,με υγεία πάνω από όλα.

----------


## maouna

Χρόνια πολλα καλη ανάρωση και καλά χριστούγεννα σε όλους.

----------

ezizu (24-12-11)

----------

